# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Is My Gear From Prime Labs Good??

## Lovemiami

I wanna know if some one has try this products and how good they were for them?

----------


## [email protected]

The HCG looks ok. HGH is highly faked so who knows. The only way to really tell is BW taken beforehand and then afterwards.

----------

